# What is the puzzle you enjoy the most?



## chris410 (Feb 10, 2011)

I am curious to know what everyone's favorite puzzle to solve is. It does not have to be the one you are fastest at solving.

For me it is the 5x5 because it is so intuitive and I find the edges to be a lot of fun.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 10, 2011)

3x3x4


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 10, 2011)

My favorite puzzle is also the 5x5  I love the intuitiveness (word?) of the puzzle, but I also just love how the v-cube 5 feels when I turn it.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 10, 2011)

chris410 said:


> I am curious to know what everyone's favorite puzzle to solve is. It does not have to be the one you are fastest at solving.
> 
> For me it is the 5x5 because it is so intuitive and I find the edges to be a lot of fun.


 
3x3 because it is so intuitive.
I find the left block and LSE so fun.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 10, 2011)

Up to 20 minutes ago, I would have said 5x5. But I just completely ****ed up a really easy chance to get a PB sub-2:10 avg12 on 5x5, and now I am going to kill myself, and then my 5x5.


----------



## NeedReality (Feb 10, 2011)

Ever since I switched to Roux, the 3x3 has become my favorite puzzle again.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 10, 2011)

4x4x4 for me. That cube absolutely fascinates me, both from the theory standpoint and from the solving standpoint.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 10, 2011)

I love to solve 3x3, but 4x4, for me, the the most fun.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 10, 2011)

Currently I like Square-1 the most because it's so new to me. Once I memorize the algs it'll be a lot more fun but with a 7x7 on the way a few of my other puzzles might be a bit neglected for awhile.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 10, 2011)

I've tried lots of puzzles, usually do them once or twice then get bored with them.

I'd have to say that the 2x2 and 3x3 are my favorites. I've recently been really getting into the 4x4 though. I don't like bigger cubes.
I recently got a pyraminx crystal, and it is the first non-cube puzzle that I really enjoy. I just wish there was one that didn't suck so bad at turning :\


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 10, 2011)

ever since i got my V cube 5 I love the thing.....even though i'm not even sub 3 yet and it gives me wrist cramps  (still a little rough on the turning)
Other than that, 3x3....GuHong=awesome for the hands....


----------



## CuberKyle (Feb 10, 2011)

I love the 3x3, pyra, magic, the orb, and the 4x4.


----------



## Olji (Feb 10, 2011)

i like 3x3, 4x4 and magic/master the most, waiting for my pyra so i can test that one


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm gonna have to say Megaminx!
Can't wait till I get a Gigaminx though.


----------



## Kian (Feb 10, 2011)

Depends on the day, really. I like 3-5.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 10, 2011)

At the moment I find I enjoy doing Rubik's Slide and Domino. I like not having to worry about speed because they aren't WCA events.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Feb 10, 2011)

Definitely the pyraminx. It is such a fast puzzle but gets so addicting


----------



## Godmil (Feb 10, 2011)

I thought I'd not like anything other than the 3x3, but I gatta say I totally fell inlove with the 2x2. I think it's so cool that you plan out almost the whole solve before you start, also since it's easy to be Colour Neutral on it, it's fun seeing all the lucky starts you can get.


----------



## ariasamie (Feb 10, 2011)

This

is

a

repeated

thread


----------



## Mikon (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice thread.
I like the 4x4x4 the most, although I have tons of differente puzzles, like the Rex Cube, the face turning octahedron, Fisher cube... but for sure the one I like the most is my Maru 4x4x4.


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 10, 2011)

Rex cube fo sho.
Pyraminx second
3x3 next.


----------



## theace (Feb 10, 2011)

I like my 4x4. The 3x3 is too fast and the 5x5 is too slow. The 4's just perfect  i like the square 1 too. Maybe because I won in rcmo hehe...


----------



## Mikon (Feb 10, 2011)

PowerCuber said:


> Rex cube fo sho.
> Pyraminx second
> 3x3 next.


 
Do you know a good method to solve the Rex Cube?
I got all confused most of the time!


----------



## Nestor (Feb 10, 2011)

Every month there is a different "favorite" puzzle for me. 4x4 and 3x3 are always on top of the list though.

Currently my favorite puzzle is the Axis Cube... for the last 2 weeks I have not been able to put it down (learning Fidrich F2L on it ATM lol)


----------



## Carrot (Feb 10, 2011)

megaminx or pyraminx


----------



## Lumej (Feb 10, 2011)

Mostly it's the puzzle that I just recently learned to solve that's most fun to do. So at the moment: the pyraminx.


----------



## Lars (Feb 10, 2011)

nope


----------



## BC1997 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd say square-1 because you learn a few algorithms and the nyou decide how to use them.


----------



## YuckFu (Feb 12, 2011)

I mostly play with Magics and Master Magics. I never really had interest in cubes, so I guess my favourite is the magic.


----------



## Cubing321 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ever since I learned the parity algorithms for SQ1 , I seem to really like it more.


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 12, 2011)

I have 50+ puzzles, it is hard to chose a fave, but these are my list of faves, roughly in order:

3x3
4x4
Magic( I have 4 lol )
Master Magic 
pyraminx
5x5
2x2


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 12, 2011)

I have tried only 2x2,3x3 and 4x4 till now....all I wanna say is *3x3 till I die*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 12, 2011)

Humans/Humanity.

I also like Rubik's Cubes, though.


----------



## Jukuren (Feb 12, 2011)

pretty stoked on 7x7 & 6x6 right now... so much fun


----------



## maggot (Feb 12, 2011)

For me is 4x4 although 5x5 and 6x6 have been growing on me


----------



## ianography (Feb 12, 2011)

4x4 all the way across the sky


----------



## DeathCuberK (Feb 12, 2011)

I like 4x4 and 6x6, and sometimes 7x7


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 12, 2011)

My favorite puzzle is easily the 4x4. My reason is because I'm terrible at it.


----------



## yomaster (Feb 12, 2011)

The 2x2 because it's solved the quickest! And I'm happy with my best.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 12, 2011)

I like my 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4
2x2: Quick and easy
3x3: F2L!!!! <3
4x4: Easier than bigger cubes, harder than 3x3's


----------



## Kynit (Feb 12, 2011)

4x4: I love doing reduction on a 4x4. 5x5+ just seems to take so long; 4x4 is just plain fun!
Megaminx: Minxes, to me, are like cubes where you rely on intuition. I like the blockbuilding on it.
Square 1: Sq1s absolutely fascinate me. I love the idea of corners and edges being identical.

I also love big BLDs - they're not a puzzle, but they're so different from every other type of solve. No 3x3 solve, however fast, will ever impress me as much as 4+ BLDs.


----------



## troyxdestroy (Feb 12, 2011)

Ever since I got my latch cube, I can't put it down.
Such a challenge.
I want to do an H perm so bad. 
It takes WAYY too long 2-gen.


----------



## avgdi (Feb 13, 2011)

Currently it is 5x5 for me. My favorite puzzle changes a lot though.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 13, 2011)

2x2 without him no cube exists, its presence is in the 3x3 4x4 5x5 and more

No human has full control of its one 2x2 says it all

My medicine

I'm the first cuber bld on tv 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MujqQzr91B8


----------

